# Torque wrench and bits.



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I was wanting to know what kind of Torque wrench and bits was a good bye for mounting scopes
and gun stocks screws.. Im going to past a link can anyone tell me if they have used them and
what they thought about it..

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/998374/weaver-torque-wrench-screwdriver

Or just let me know what kind you use and whats so good about them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought a good set of bits and a hand driver alot of years ago from Dillon Precision, and they all still have sharp edges, not rounded like cheap bits get, although I use caution and common sense when using them too. I torque to feel.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Torque tables are to keep from breaking the Item being torqued, even force also mostly to keep from breaking things.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks like a good set, should last a lifetime. Technically the bolt or bolts that have been torqued once --Should not be reused as they have been stretched to their spec's already.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

When we're talking inch pounds how much stretch is there really? I can't see that set here at work but as long as your screwdriver bits have a slight radius down to the point you should be good to go.

Torque can be very important in how a rifle repeatedly shoots when placed in a non bedded stock.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> When we're talking inch pounds how much stretch is there really? I can't see that set here at work but as long as your screwdriver bits have a slight radius down to the point you should be good to go.
> 
> Torque can be very important in how a rifle repeatedly shoots when placed in a non bedded stock.


Fred...I believe it is all relative...the smaller bolts will stretch with excess torque ...even when specified in inch pounds....just like a larger bolt will stretch with excess foot pounds.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

DeereGuy said:


> Fred...I believe it is all relative...the smaller bolts will stretch with excess torque ...even when specified in inch pounds....just like a larger bolt will stretch with excess foot pounds.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Oh, I have to agree with excess. Hopefully nobody wants to torque something on their gun to that level. Well...maybe scope mounts, but we don't want those back off anyway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Loctite...screw it down and forget about it.....I never use the permanent, the removeable works just fine.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Fat Wrench	http://www.midwayusa.com/product/718023/wheeler-engineering-fat-firearm-accurizing-torque-torque-wrench-screwdriver


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Loctite...screw it down and forget about it.....I never use the permanent, the removeable works just fine.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I had the tasco mounts that you turned 90 degrees sat it on the mount lug--then twisted back 90 degrees and tightened an allen screw. But I went a step further by JB Welding them--i put enough that it oozed out and wiped away all the excess. It was on a one piece base on my Model 700 Rem. Never had any problems since, like screws backing out etc.. been on over 15+ years. If the mounts need to come off, I remove the base and it comes off as one unit, vs taking off the mounts from the base--mine are permanently mounted. But thats not an issue with me, I can still get the whole unit off.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the things that makes a difference is to check each screw to see if it is holding on its own so they do not come loose as easily. Sometimes the screws are too long or the hole is full of junk and needs cleaned out. I don't seem to have much trouble with bases.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> Fat Wrench	http://www.midwayusa...nch-screwdriver


+1


----------

